# AKOthepanthers Covers.



## AKOthepanther (Oct 3, 2014)

hey guys and girls! I will be trying to do small covers of metal bands i like around twice a week. please leave comments and critique me. i was in a black metal band before but have lost the real talent of that style of vocals. so im trying to get them back! bombard me with stuff i should improve on. and even make suggestions of what song i should do next! thanks all cya around


first cover i just did: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14683502/ song is im a weapon against my self by im in a coffin.


----------

